# Universal Installer Error



## migo2805 (Dec 2, 2011)

I installed the latest cm9.0n my "HP TOUCHPAD" I upgraded from cm7 Had no pro. Went to install latest nightly my win7 64bit cant find dhe drivers, I tryed to install Universalnovacom2 I get an error message {SERVICE REMOVED}


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

migo2805 said:


> I installed the latest cm9. I upgraded fron co7 Had no pro. Went to install latest nightly my win7 64bit cant find dhe drivers, I tryed to install Universalnovacom2 I get an error message {SERVICE REMOVED}


For one, this doesn't have to do with Goo.im, and two, you don't specify what device you have, so nobody can help you. Moving this thread...


----------

